# Smell of cigarette smoke?



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

:yes? 
:no?
Maybe so?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

No. It's gross. :no


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hate it.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't like it.... Cigar smoke is alright though


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Hate it. My grandmother smoked (and died of lung cancer) and I'd feel sick every time I had to go to her apartment.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know how anyone could like the smell of cigarette smoke. It makes me think of seedy, down-and-out people.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

It stinks...I'm working on quitting.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Eww, no.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I really don't care for it much. What's worse, I go to my Mom's (who has every right to smoke in her own house) you can spell the smoke on the door knob.....When I leave, my clothes and I smell like smoke. Stale smoke.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

DID you know that cigarettes contain a chemical called Urea which enhances the flavor of the cigarette? The disturbing thing about this fact is that Urea is also a chemical that is in URINE. So for all those smokers out there just think of that next time you light one


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh no it's so bad


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

FairyLuna said:


> DID you know that cigarettes contain a chemical called Urea which enhances the flavor of the cigarette? The disturbing thing about this fact is that Urea is also a chemical that is in URINE. So for all those smokers out there just think of that next time you light one


Urea is also put in lotions and such. And there's water in urine, but that doesn't make water gross :b.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I <3 cigarette smoke!

Reminds me of fuzzy childhood memories, like going to Disney land.

Oh, and cigarette smoke is especially good when mixed with the scent of freshly baked chocolate chip cookies. Reminds me of going to the mall as a kid.

btw, I don't smoke.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Hate it.
It bothers my eyes and skin, Hate when im around people that's smoking it. Not a (tobacco) Smoker.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I smoke, but I can't stand the smell. I always try to smoke near an opened window so I'm not marinating my skin in the stench. I also always try to blow my smoke opposite the direction of whomever I'm with at the time.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I smoke and I like the smell of it. I liked it even when I was a kid. Seem to be in the minority, ah well.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Voted for yes and I'm a smoker. But I smoke cigars, and the smell of cigarettes never has bothered me like it does to so many people. I experimented with cigs until I realized I smoke for taste and went permanently on cigars but the smell has never been an issue with me at all.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope. Not a smoker. I've had a few puffs here & there to see what the fuss was all about but I'm not hooked. Hate the smell of smoke too.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Trick question, smokers don't have a sense of smell. (j/k I'm a smoker)


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Some cigars are ok. They actually don't smell too badly or bother me. Cigarettes rank as one of the worst smells I know of and one of the only things that sets off my asthma (other forms of smoke do not).

Urine is sterile when it comes out of the body so you could drink it and remain perfectly healthy minus a few contagious health issues if you drank someone else's urine. Any processed version would have that risk removed. Not that urine is the only or most common way to get urea. Urine is probably one of the least disgusting things you could claim in cigarettes. We can get far worse about what they put in there and the contaminants.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I hate it. If I so much as walk by a smoker, I feel like I'm choking. I don't know how some people find it pleasurable, but to each their own.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I like the smell of the smoke itself not so much the smell on clothes and such. Though when i was a smoker i couldn't really smell it at all.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i sometimes do like it. i usually like the after-smell like the way new cars smell.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't like the smell of it. I wish they would totally ban it at work. At least they can't smoke right up by the entrances anymore since the county health dept made it illegal. I use to hate having to hold my breath going into the building at work.


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

the smell of smoke on someone's breath is awful.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The smell of a smoker is worse than the smell of smoke, Like when someone's just really chiefed a cigarette into them on a break and they come back inside, bleurghgh. But even at that it depends on how pompous and overtly healthy I'm feeling, nine to five it's "get away from me you filthy person!" but after work mode and a few beers it's all "come hither cancer giver"

They're distgustingly moreish, a real rotten treat. Of no use whatsoever, does the complete opposite of calming you down. 

Packet of amber leaf please!!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I accidentally selected "No, and I am a smoker"....

I meant to select "No, and I'm not a smoker"...

However, I remember way back when I used to smoke. I actually liked it to a degree but now it suffocates me and stinks, even for hours lingering on my clothes from smokers. Yuck! It also irritates my throat and can make it sore just from 2nd hand inhalation.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

qweewq said:


>


well, i guess we know who the bonana is in this poll....

haha


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

They banned smoking inside of public places here in NJ, as I'm sure they have almost everywhere, but I was at a bar the other day with an outside smoking area and even though I didn't even go into it or hang around anyone that smoked, I still had cigarette smell on me when I got into the car. That stuff is pretty powerful. I do house cleaning, and there is one house where the husband and wife are smokers. Even if they aren't home, I will still have cigarette smell on me after I leave. If people are home, and that usually means they are smoking, then I really smell like smoke. I can't believe I ever smoked cigarettes.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I usually like the smell when people roll their own. I don't know if I've just imagined that there's a difference. I've never smoked.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I hate the smell of cigarette smoke, it makes me nauseous. (Obviously I'm not a smoker, lol.)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Only when someone first lights up and it smells slightly sweet do I like it. After that uke


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

qweewq said:


>


Yay! :clap


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> I wish they would totally ban it at work. At least they can't smoke right up by the entrances anymore since the county health dept made it illegal. I use to hate having to hold my breath going into the building at work.


It's illegal statewide on and in public property (at least within so many 100s of feet of public buildings and other areas which covers nearly all public property. With a few exceptions. No more holding your breath to enter and exit buildings, driving across the city to the restaurant of the same chain that is less likely to have smokers, or asking for a new table farther from the smoking section. Life has improved greatly and so has my asthma. :clap

I do feel sorry for the smokers who can't accomplish quitting who now have great difficulty taking cigarette breaks but I don't think everyone elses' health and convenience should suffer for their addiction.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm used to it. Still not a fan though.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

No, I don't like the smell and I don't like kissing smokers either, because of the taste of it, but darn if a lot of guys who smoke aren't hot...I don't think I'll ever try it myself though.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I love the smell of cigarette smoke. It brings back memories of sitting in the back of my dad's landrover with my sister, playing games or driving somewhere in summer. My grandparents smoked a lot and I remember their house always smelling sweet, like a mixture of smoke and turpentine. If I get a waft of cigarette smoke in the street, it makes me feel happy. It reminds me of nice things. But I have to agree that the smell of smoke on a person is pretty disgusting!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I despise the smell, and I don't smoke...except when I am extremely drunk.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I smoke. Don't care for the smell, but I'm used to it.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Hate would be an understatement for me, I think tobacco is absolutly disgusting, I put my shirt over my face like a 10 year old when people smoke in front of me, which is almost everyone on both sides of my family.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Love it. Smoked for 7+ years though.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I love it but pipe and cigar smoke smells even better.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

BobtheSaint said:


> No. It's gross. :no





MindOverMood said:


> Hate it.





Stormclouds said:


> I don't know how anyone could like the smell of cigarette smoke. It makes me think of seedy, down-and-out people.





MsDaisy said:


> It stinks...I'm working on quitting.





Skylaishot said:


> Eww, no.





FairyLuna said:


> DID you know that cigarettes contain a chemical called Urea which enhances the flavor of the cigarette? The disturbing thing about this fact is that Urea is also a chemical that is in URINE. So for all those smokers out there just think of that next time you light one





Janniffy said:


> Oh no it's so bad





successful said:


> Hate it.
> It bothers my eyes and skin, Hate when im around people that's smoking it. Not a (tobacco) Smoker.





Insecure said:


> Nope. Not a smoker. I've had a few puffs here & there to see what the fuss was all about but I'm not hooked. Hate the smell of smoke too.





Secretly Pretentious said:


> I hate it. If I so much as walk by a smoker, I feel like I'm choking. I don't know how some people find it pleasurable, but to each their own.





copper said:


> I don't like the smell of it. I wish they would totally ban it at work. At least they can't smoke right up by the entrances anymore since the county health dept made it illegal. I use to hate having to hold my breath going into the building at work.





MrZi said:


> the smell of smoke on someone's breath is awful.





JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> The smell of a smoker is worse than the smell of smoke, Like when someone's just really chiefed a cigarette into them on a break and they come back inside, bleurghgh. But even at that it depends on how pompous and overtly healthy I'm feeling, nine to five it's "get away from me you filthy person!" but after work mode and a few beers it's all "come hither cancer giver"
> 
> They're distgustingly moreish, a real rotten treat. Of no use whatsoever, does the complete opposite of calming you down.
> 
> Packet of amber leaf please!!





bwidger85 said:


> I accidentally selected "No, and I am a smoker"....
> 
> I meant to select "No, and I'm not a smoker"...
> 
> However, I remember way back when I used to smoke. I actually liked it to a degree but now it suffocates me and stinks, even for hours lingering on my clothes from smokers. Yuck! It also irritates my throat and can make it sore just from 2nd hand inhalation.





BeNice said:


> They banned smoking inside of public places here in NJ, as I'm sure they have almost everywhere, but I was at a bar the other day with an outside smoking area and even though I didn't even go into it or hang around anyone that smoked, I still had cigarette smell on me when I got into the car. That stuff is pretty powerful. I do house cleaning, and there is one house where the husband and wife are smokers. Even if they aren't home, I will still have cigarette smell on me after I leave. If people are home, and that usually means they are smoking, then I really smell like smoke. I can't believe I ever smoked cigarettes.





JennaMarie said:


> I hate the smell of cigarette smoke, it makes me nauseous. (Obviously I'm not a smoker, lol.)





Akane said:


> It's illegal statewide on and in public property (at least within so many 100s of feet of public buildings and other areas which covers nearly all public property. With a few exceptions. No more holding your breath to enter and exit buildings, driving across the city to the restaurant of the same chain that is less likely to have smokers, or asking for a new table farther from the smoking section. Life has improved greatly and so has my asthma. :clap
> 
> I do feel sorry for the smokers who can't accomplish quitting who now have great difficulty taking cigarette breaks but I don't think everyone elses' health and convenience should suffer for their addiction.





Catnap said:


> No, I don't like the smell and I don't like kissing smokers either, because of the taste of it, but darn if a lot of guys who smoke aren't hot...I don't think I'll ever try it myself though.





Blawnka said:


> Hate would be an understatement for me, I think tobacco is absolutly disgusting, I put my shirt over my face like a 10 year old when people smoke in front of me, which is almost everyone on both sides of my family.


 All of you guys get a gold star.










:wink :cig


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> All of you guys get a gold star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAAAAYYYYY!!! :clap


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's gross. At my previous shared house, marijuana smoking inside was okay but cigs had to smoked outside. This was fine by me.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I actually like the smell of it a lot. It's just that it lingers and stale smoke smell is bad news bears.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Yuck, no! The father of a friend of mine is a smoker, and I was subjected to the smell of smoke every time he drove us someplace when I was younger.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Disgusting.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

No & not one. My grandparents used to smoke a lot when I was little (they lived w/us)....but they moved when I was 9. Plus, I guess that could cause me to have either opinion.

I'm rarely around anyone while they're smoking (or....just anyone, period, heh), but I know when the smell is on someone it's off-putting. Like if I'm babysitting my neighbor's little girl & she comes over to pick her up, I usually smell it on her & it's almost as if the smell is invading my environment (if only b/c I'm almost never exposed to it).


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I smoke very rarely. Like, maybe in a bar or something, but not otherwise.

I don't like it when a person smells of smoke, but I'd find it very hot to kiss a woman who smokes. I kinda have a smoking fetish.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, but I don't smoke.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

The smoke is alright, but what's the point in smoking if you hate or are indifferent to it xD. In other words, yeah, I smoke and I don't dislike the smell of it XD


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I really abhor the smell of cigarette smoke. When I used to smoke occasionally the smell would make me nauseous.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

There are few things that I find less off-putting.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate it!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The smell of cigarette smoke doesn't smell bad to me really. It does bother my eyes and throat however.

The smell of a cigarette itself though, will make me gag.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gross.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

One of the worst smells ever, I dont mind if people do it but I cant be around it long or it irritates my eyes alot


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I kind of like it at first, But being around it for too long makes me sick.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Not a fan.


----------



## LxHi (Jan 29, 2012)

I smoke, but I don't really care about the smell. Unless it's built up by a mass of people like at a bar by the patio, that's obviously disgusting.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

The smoke itself smells nice, but it leaves an awful odour on everything it touches.


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

I think I enjoy it out of nostalgia if anything, from a non smoker


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

cant stand it, it gives me headaches. i dont know how i lived with my dad for 14 years, he smoked like a chimney and i imagine our entire house smelled horrible. but i guess when you grow up with it you dont really notice it.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I hate the smell of cigarette smoke, although i do smoke cigs sometimes when i drink. The smell of cigar and weed smoke is better.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ewww. Nope.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

eww no


----------



## wheretocop (Feb 18, 2012)

I hate the smell of cigarettes. Some cigars smell really good on the other hand...


----------

